

Show HN: Simple Web Bookmarking on One Big Page - focusaurus
https://linkzie.com
My blog post about this Show HN submission:  http://peterlyons.com/problog/2011/03/show-hn-my-bookmarking-app/
======
clojurerocks
I actually had thought of this exact same idea about a year ago. Mainly as a
way to learn jquery and because i look at a lot of web pages during the day
and traditional bookmarking really doesnt work for me. I started adding alot
of ideas onto it though and ended up dropping eventually. Are you pleanning on
developing it further? Oh i was even going to use a very similiar name. :-)

~~~
focusaurus
I'm at the point now of showing it to folks, getting user feedback, and
deciding what to do with it based on the user response. If I get some users,
I'll continue to enhance it.

------
pacifika
Great startpage I'm trying it out. You should make the whole line clickable
rather than just the text. Also I couldn't find any import option - for a
service whose main selling point is having many links visible at once it would
be an advantage to not have to enter them all manually. Actually this would be
a great view of my delicious (or similar) bookmarks grouped by tags.

~~~
focusaurus
Thanks for the input. Definitely making the whole line clickable is easy to do
and I've thought about it before. No import yet, I know. I debated whether to
build import before or after posting and ended up going to feedback as early
as possible. Definitely if people like it import from browser bookmarks and
delicious is the #1 next feature on the queue.

------
focusaurus
My blog post with further introductory material:
[http://peterlyons.com/problog/2011/03/show-hn-my-
bookmarking...](http://peterlyons.com/problog/2011/03/show-hn-my-bookmarking-
app/)

------
jakequist
I really like the simplicity here. It solves a big problem without too much
overhead.

One minor thought: You might consider adding a quick intro video so newcomers
can see how to operate the site.

------
alakra
I really like this. Any plans for an API so I can pull my data onto my own
interfaces/webpages?

~~~
focusaurus
Probably not in the short term, but export to JSON is something I could easily
do. I'm curious exactly where you would plan to embed your data and for what
purposes.

~~~
InAbsentia
I'd imagine putting an always up-to-date links box on your personal site/blog
would be the main use.

------
sandyc
Seems to be down?

~~~
focusaurus
Looks up for me now. I have it monitored by monit and didn't get any messages.
Not sure why it wasn't working for you, but it is up as of now.

